# Does DRI do deed backs for former Monarch owners



## klpca (Jul 20, 2021)

Truly asking for a friend   She owns a DRI ownership but originally owned a developer purchased Monarch deed (points??). At any rate they do not want it any more and it sounds like they don't own enough points do travel the way they want to. Would DRI do a deed back for them?


----------



## klpca (Jul 22, 2021)

Bumping just to see if anyone knows the answer to this. TIA!


----------



## youppi (Jul 22, 2021)

She should look in their DRI account for 'Transition'.


----------



## klpca (Jul 22, 2021)

youppi said:


> She should look in their DRI account for 'Transition'.


Thanks so much! I feel like she should qualify so I told her to look, but she says that she doesn't see it. She's easily irritated and annoyed with DRI so I'm not sure if she's missing it or if it isn't there. Maybe I'll see if she will let me log into her account to see for myself.


----------



## youppi (Jul 22, 2021)

klpca said:


> Thanks so much! I feel like she should qualify so I told her to look, but she says that she doesn't see it. She's easily irritated and annoyed so I'm not sure if she's missing it or if it isn't there. Maybe I'll see if she will let me log into her account to see for myself.


In the classic view home page, Transition is directly visible




In the new Member home page, it is hidden under My Account > Profile & Settings


----------



## youppi (Jul 22, 2021)

You can switch from new Member home page to Classic site by clicking on this button on the top of the home page




You can switch from Classic site to new Member home page by clicking on this button on the top of the home page




Personnaly, I don't like the new Member home page. I use always the classic site.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2021)

easy to get a definitive answer if you call and ask!









						Sticky - DRI now accepting deedbacks - Give back your Diamond Resorts Timeshare
					

Edit/Update:  As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.  Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/     The financial dept...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## klpca (Jul 22, 2021)

youppi said:


> You can switch from new Member home page to Classic site by clicking on this button on the top of the home page
> View attachment 37841
> 
> You can switch from Classic site to new Member home page by clicking on this button on the top of the home page
> ...


Thanks for the screenshots! That is so helpful.


----------



## klpca (Jul 22, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> easy to get a definitive answer if you call and ask!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true. She's so angry with DRI (bad update) and timeshares in general she won't call ("what good will it do? They will just say no anyway"). I try to be patient but it's hard to see her upset. So I thought I'd do some of the legwork myself.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 22, 2021)

klpca said:


> So true. She's so angry with DRI (bad update) and timeshares in general she won't call ("what good will it do?



I guess I’m always wondering why people feel the need to updates? If you know it’s going to be painful, are the perks really that great? Maybe I’m missing something, I don’t know.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 22, 2021)

dayooper said:


> I guess I’m always wondering why people feel the need to updates? If you know it’s going to be painful, are the perks really that great? Maybe I’m missing something, I don’t know.



Let's be honest, many timeshare owners are timeshare owners in the first place because they have a difficult time saying "no".  Except to a friend.  Everyone can say "no" to a friend who is trying to help them!


----------



## klpca (Jul 22, 2021)

dayooper said:


> I guess I’m always wondering why people feel the need to updates? If you know it’s going to be painful, are the perks really that great? Maybe I’m missing something, I don’t know.


They went to see if they could do a deedback. Instead they were offered more points lol. At least they said no to that.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 29, 2021)

We owned Monarch and did a deed back about 4 years ago.  It was easy.

Darn if a year later DRI didn't buy one of of other TS resort systems  So we are back to owning a DRI TS ;(


----------



## nuwermj (Jul 29, 2021)

Bill4728 said:


> Darn if a year later DRI didn't buy one of of other TS resort systems  So we are back to owning a DRI TS ;(



I'm thinking that might change for you under the new ownership. Fingers crossed.


----------

